# [RISOLTO] Firefox: niente audio e stampante

## marco_88

Salve, ancora con dei piccoli problemi con gentoo.

Giusto oggi mi accorgo che quando vado su youtube il video funziona, ma niente audio!

premetto che ho installato adobe-flash e ho provato a vedere le use disponibili per firefox e non so se può c'entrare niente una use chiamata gstreamer, che il motore grafico usato da Phonon.

L'altro problema riguarda la stampante, viene vista regolarmente da praticamente ogni programma, ma su firefox non appare affatto!

Spero possiate risolvermi questi problemi.Last edited by marco_88 on Mon Apr 22, 2013 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Per scrupolo puoi provare se con firefox-bin cambia qualcosa, così escludiamo a priori che sia un problema di firefox.

----------

## marco_88

Per quanto riguarda l'audio non so cosa sia successo, ieri non funzionava, stamattina ho acceso il pc, ho installato firefox-bin come mi hai detto e l'audio va, solo che poi magicamente andava pure su firefox normale, poi ho disistallato firefox-bin e continua ad andare in firefox normale, però non ho provato prima di installarlo se stamattina andava, ma è molto strano, non so da cosa possa dipendere, può essere che ieri ho provato a installare alsa-oss ma era necessario un riavvio, ed era quello? Non saprei.

Mentre per la stampante medesimo problema, ci sono 2 cose, una è Print To File, e l'altra è Print to LPR, mentre su Libreoffice, Konqueror, Okular e altre cose appare regolarmente, anche se non capisco perchè l'HP Toolkit da errore di comunicazione con la stampante, però la stampante appare, mentre su firefox non appare proprio.

----------

## marco_88

E' cambiata la situazione, ho tolto la flag hpjis e static-ppds, ora su firefox la stampante appare, però con scritto failed, infatti Hp Tollbox mi da errore di comunicazione con la stampante, e se provo a cambiare le ppd da hp-setup da errore dbus server con klauncher, qualcosa del genere.

Dbus è correttamente avviato, e anche ConsoleKit, di fatto tutto il sistema KDE funziona senza problemi. Come posso risolvere? Non so come uscirne!

----------

## marco_88

Sono riuscito a risolvere il problema finalmente!

Ho cambiato il modo di trovare la stampante da mdns a slp mi pare si chiamasse, e in questa maniera si è aggiunta correttamente la stampante, e su firefox viene visualizzata correttamente con "ready to print".

Grazie comunque

----------

